# Frontpage-Anwendung von Windows Server 2003 auf 2008 migrieren?



## Lisa00 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

und zwar möchte ich eine Frontpage Anwendung die unter Windows Server 2003 läuft durch eine andere Technologie auf W2K8 migrieren, da Frontpage auf W2K8 nicht unterstützt wird.

Wie kann ich das am Besten "einfach" realisieren?

Vielen Dank!
Lisa


----------

